# Pressure cooking venison



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I have some venison that my DD's husband gave me. The first I cooked was tough so I figured I would pressure it this time but I'm not sure just how to cook it(recipe) and thought maybe some of you have done this and could offer advice. Thanks.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I prefer mine pressure cooked. I cut mine in chunks, soak in brine for an hour or so, rinse, put in jars and can. 

I use this canned meat to make "strogenoff" by opening it and making gravy with the juice. I then add the meat, some mushrooms, and sour cream. I also like to add kitchen bouquet and/or maggies liquid seasoning. 


Wild game meat tends to be lean and tough. If you overcook the steaks they are tough. If you undercook the roasts they are tough. Canning the chunked vension is the way I have come to prefer it. I think one reason it tastes better is because of teh brining step, it gets more blood out of the chunks. 

Canned venison keeps longer than frozen as well. Plus I don't have to worry about electrical outages taking out all my meat. You can store a lot of meat by canning it. I even can the scraps for my doggies. 






Pressure cooking is teh same as canning, only without the jar. I would suggest the cubing and brining, then pressure cook for an hour and a half. Then use that to make a stew. You can probably pressure cook for less if you are not canning. An hour should make it nice and tender.


----------

